# Maumee river flatheads



## Flattyeyes (May 4, 2021)

New to the forum but have been a long time follower. Looking for any tips or tricks y'all have for trying to catch flatheads on the Maumee river.


----------



## FishyMcFisherson (Jul 7, 2019)

What part of the maumee? You closer to Defiance/Napoleon or more east?


----------



## Flattyeyes (May 4, 2021)

Defiance area is where I have put in most of my time but am not opposed to trying further east such as Grand Rapids.


----------



## FishyMcFisherson (Jul 7, 2019)

Don't know much about the area west of Grand Rapids. I've heard some good spots around Texas but I don't know for sure where. I know Mary Jane Thurston area in Grand Rapids is good. Also, down by van tassel


----------



## Flattyeyes (May 4, 2021)

Thanks Fishy, I am heading to MJT campground on Thursday and will give some of the mentioned areas some bait soaking time.


----------

